# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  11 loại bánh sandwich ngon nhất thế giới

## greencanal_20

Sandwich là món ăn được rất nhiều người yêu thích và lựa chọn, bởi nó không chỉ ngon, bổ, rẻ mà còn phù hợp với nhịp sống hối hả của xã hội hiện đại.
Người ta có thể ăn ngấu nghiến một chiếc sandwich hay một chiếc bánh mỳ kẹp ở bất kỳ đâu. Chỉ với 2 lát bánh giòn tan, kẹp ở giữa nhân thịt, rau và thêm một chút tương ớt, bạn đã có thể thưởng thức một chiếc bánh ngon lành.
Cùng với thời gian, bánh sandwich hay bánh mỳ kẹp đã bôn ba qua nhiều đất nước và "sản sinh" ra rất nhiều biến thể mới. Điểm khác biệt lớn nhất giữa các loại sandwich trên thế giới chính là nhân kẹp bên trong bánh.
Cùng điểm qua 11 loại bánh mỳ sandwich ngon tuyệt trên thế giới.
*Bocadillo

*



Bocadillo – loại sandwich có xuất xứ từ Tây Ban Nha được sử dụng phổ biến trong các bữa ăn nhẹ tại các hàng ăn, quán cà phê. Một chiếc bocadillo điển hình thường có một vài lát thịt cá ngừ, trứng tráng, khoai tây, cà chua kết hợp với dầu oliu, pho mát manchego và tương ớt.
*Bánh mỳ*



Bánh mỳ giòn tan sẽ được kết hợp với rất nhiều món ngon khác như pa tê, giò chả, thịt quay, thịt nướng, trứng rán. Điểm thêm một ít dưa chuột, rau thơm tạo nên một món ngon khoái khẩu đối với rất nhiều người. Tới Việt Nam, bạn có thể thưởng thức một chiếc bánh mỳ kẹp ở bất cứ đâu, từ các trung tâm thương mại, siêu thị lớn cho tới quán ăn nhỏ trên vỉa hè hay trong các ngõ ngách.
*Torta*



Torta của người Mexico gồm hai phần bánh mỳ giòn tan được cuộc tròn lại, bên trong có nhân thịt lợn thăn, thịt bò tẩm bột, đôi khi có thêm cả thịt gà xé. Đương nhiên, không thể thiếu pho mát, bơ, cà chua, hành tây và rau ăn kèm.
*Pambazo*



Cùng có xuất xứ từ Mexico, Pambazo có khá nhiều điểm tương đồng với người anh em Torta. Tuy nhiên, phần sốt tiêu bên trong nhân thịt làm tăng vị cay nóng cho Pambazo khiến thứ bánh sandwich này trở thành món khoái khẩu đối với những người nghiền đồ cay. Hình thức của những chiếc Pambazo cũng ngon mắt và hấp dẫn hơn Torta.
*Cemita*



Một loại sandwich khác của Mexico góp mặt vào danh sách này chính là Cemita. Loại bánh này được bao phủ một lớp bơ, phô mát, tương ớt và một loại thảo dược có tên gọi là papalo, kết hợp với thịt lợn chiên được đập mỏng và mềm.
*Montreal*



Montreal là loại bánh mỳ thịt bò hun khói của người Do Thái. Với hai miếng bánh mỳ làm từ lúa mạch đen, biến tấu của sandwich này khác với các “anh chị em” của mình ở những lát thịt bò được tẩm ướp và hun khói thơm nức mũi.
*Smorrebrod*



Smorrebrod là loại sandwich truyền thống của Đan Mạch. Người ta phết một lớp bơ dày lên bề mặt của lớp bánh mỳ được làm từ lúa mạch đen. Kết hợp thêm cá hồi hun khói, thịt bò nướng, hải sản hoặc trứng luộc, một chút nước sốt với cà chua, dưa chuột và rau đắng để tạo nên một thứ bánh ngon tuyệt hảo.
*Bulgogi*



Loại bánh sandwich tới từ Hàn Quốc này sử dụng bánh mỳ của Italy song hương vị vẫn có những nét đặc trưng riêng nhờ phần nhân thịt bò được ướp theo kiểu Hàn. Đương nhiên, thứ bánh mỳ kẹp này cũng không thể thiếu phô mai, hành tây, ớt xanh, tiêu và tương ớt ngọt.
*Tonkatsu*



Sanwich Tonkatsu là món ngon được ưa chuộng từ Nhật Bản. Hai lát bánh mỳ trắng “ôm trọn” những miếng thiệt lợn chiên kèm với rau bắp cải thái nhỏ, nước sốt và tương ớt.
*Chivito*



Bánh Chivito của người Uruquay khiến người ăn liên tưởng tới những chiếc hamburger của người Mỹ bởi hai lát bánh mì được cắt tròn. Phần nhân gồm thịt xông khói, trứng, nước sốt, hành, cà chua và rau thơm.
*Chacarero*



Cũng giống như những phiên bản của bánh sandwich khác, Chacarero gồm hai lát bánh mỳ kẹp với thịt bò, thịt gà, cà chua, bơ và nước sốt. Tuy nhiên, điểm đặc biệt của Chacarero chính là phần nhân đậu xanh được xay nhuyễn tạo nên hương vị khá lạ cho loại sandwich tới từ Chile này.

 Sưu tầm bởi : dulichthegioi247.com

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Không ngờ sandwich mà có nhiều loại quá

----------


## dung89

Hông có hình bà con ơi

----------

